# Boot only ISO



## dd1313 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Guys

FreeBSD-7.3-RELEASE-i386-bootonly.iso

Can I install FreeBSD with this? Is this base-only install?

Thanks
DD


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, but it will need a network connection so it can download files during the install.


----------



## dd1313 (Feb 12, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Yes, but it will need a network connection so it can download files during the install.



Thank you, is the Book by Greg Lehey-The Complete FreeBSD-relevant for this version 

THanks
DD


----------



## dd1313 (Feb 12, 2011)

Can you also install with the 

FreeBSD-7.3-RELEASE-i386-livefs.iso

Thanks

DD


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, the book is relevant.  The livefs CD does not have the install files, it's meant for repair of existing systems.


----------



## jem (Feb 16, 2011)

To summarise:


```
Installation	Extra		Live
		files?		packages?	filesystem?

bootonly	no		no		no		(network installation only)
disc1		yes		no		no
dvd1		yes		yes		yes
livefs		no		no		yes
memstick	yes		no		yes
```


----------



## dd1313 (Feb 17, 2011)

jem said:
			
		

> To summarise:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




I installed with the bootonly, and pointed to the FTp site to get the packages.


----------



## logout (Apr 29, 2011)

jem said:
			
		

> To summarise:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


When I was booting default from livefs I came directly into sysinstall.
So, might it be possible to install via livefs ?


----------



## Beastie (Apr 29, 2011)

Only because all discs use the same interface - sysinstall.

*livefs* is a system with FreeBSD already installed and nothing else. When using it, you should open the "Fixit" menu item (don't recall it's exact name) right away and choose the way to run it.
What you can do is grab the needed distributions (base, kernels, etc.) separately (and prior to the installation) from the FTP or a disc1/DVD image and install them manually by running the corresponding ./install.sh scripts.


----------

